# 16. CTF Spicheren - Le Raid des Hauteurs 2009



## spichboy (16. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

für die Interessierten gebe ich die 16. Tour meines Vereines bekannt.

Wann? 17. Mai 2009. Start von 7 Uhr bis 10 Uhr.

Wo? Start ist in Spicheren / Festplatz beim Bürgermeisteramt in der Nähe des Restaurants "Berta".

Was?  MTB Strecken (10km - 20km - 35km - 50km)
         Rennrad Strecken /23km - 56km - 76km - 100km)

Was wird geboten? Versorgung, Mittagessen, Parkplatz, Waschmöglichkeit für MTB und Fahrer

Teilnahmegebühr ca. 4 EUR

Die Tour wird normalerweise recht stark besucht, letztes Jahr gab es weit über 500 Teilnehmer. Wir würden uns freuen auch möglichst viele Deutsche begrüßen zu dürfen.

Bei Fragen, bitte fragen.

PS: Bei den 600 ersten Anmeldungen gibt es eine kleine Überraschung.

Viele Grüße
Christophe


----------



## chris84 (16. April 2009)

yeah!  

Wenns Wetter mitspielt bin ich auf jeden Fall am Start! 

(aber auch nur wenns Wetter mitspielt )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (16. April 2009)

Joooo, 
letztes Jahr war die Strecke super. Lasse ich mir diese Jahr auf keinem Fall entgehen.


----------



## zeitweiser (21. April 2009)

Hallo Christophe
Kann man sich irgendwo vorab anmelden?


----------



## Markus (MW) (21. April 2009)

@ Zeitweiser

so viel ich weiss, nein, ist ne CTF, einfach kommen und fahren. Wer früh genug da ist, bekommt ein Gastgeschenk...

Alle Infos gibt es hier  http://ccariane.fr.gd/Raid-des-Hauteurs.htm


----------



## spichboy (21. April 2009)

Hallo Zeitweiser,

eine Vorabanmeldung ist leider nicht möglich. Die Info mit dem Geschenk stimmt ebenfalls.

Einfach kommen und fahren stimmt nicht ganz. Eine kurze Anmeldung wird natürlich erwartet. Die Teilnahmegebühr beträgt ca. 4 EUR.

Ich freue mich drauf euch bald zu sehen
Christophe


----------



## zeitweiser (21. April 2009)

spichboy schrieb:


> Hallo Zeitweiser,
> 
> eine Vorabanmeldung ist leider nicht möglich. Die Info mit dem Geschenk stimmt ebenfalls.
> 
> ...



Hallo Christophe
So hat Markus das auch sicher nicht gemeint.
Klar zahlen wir zuerst die 4
Wie es aussieht werden wir uns sehen


----------



## spichboy (21. April 2009)

Hallo nochmal,

Sorry, habe ich vermutlich falsch verstanden.

Wir werden die Strecke morgens um 6:00 Uhr nochmals kontrollieren, dann dürfte einer schönen Runde nichts im Weg stehen.

Ich hoffe Petrus ist gnädig.

Ich wünsche eine gute Nacht und sage bis bald
Christophe


----------



## Heggebangadd (22. April 2009)

Salut,
darf man auch als Privatperson mitfahren, oder muß man Mitglied in einem Verein o. Ä sein?


----------



## Dämon__ (22. April 2009)

Bei CTF´s kann jeder mit Fahren.
Bin dann auch am Start.
@ Markus du nimmst mich doch bestimmt mit.


----------



## Markus (MW) (22. April 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Bei CTF´s kann jeder mit Fahren.
> Bin dann auch am Start.
> @ Markus du nimmst mich doch bestimmt mit.



Klar, werde von mir aus anfahren. Nehme an Zeitweiser kommt bei mir vorbei und wir rollen dann locker nach Spichern. Wir nehmen Dich wie immer gerne mit.  

Geplanter Start in Spichern, 8:00-8:30 alles andere wird mir zu spät.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (22. April 2009)

Spicheren hab ich auch in meinem Kalender vermerkt (ist
schließlich mein altes Revier von früher, mal sehen ob es
die alten Trails noch gibt z.B. "Schwarzwaldweg" usw.).

Michael


----------



## Heggebangadd (23. April 2009)

Festplatz beim Bürgermeisteramt??
Is das an der rue de Forbach, wo auch der grosse Parkplatz ist?


----------



## spichboy (23. April 2009)

Ja, das ist korrekt, genau dort.

Ich freue mich auf das Event und sage bis bald.
Christophe


----------



## RSGChris (23. April 2009)

Ist eine super Veranstaltung.
Ich war dort vor einigen Jahren. 
Das beste kam nach der Tour.
Die können so richtig feiern!!!


----------



## spichboy (23. April 2009)

na wenn das kein Kompliment ist...


----------



## spichboy (1. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind die 50km Strecke heute Morgen gefahren und es sind 1000 Höhenmeter. Werbung ist zwar nicht ganz mein Spezialität aber die Tour ist einfach genial (Neudeutsch: absolut endgeil) Beim Fahren musste ich doch unseren Planer mehrmals loben. Hoher Trailanteil wobei die ganze Strecke mit Schmankerl bespickt ist. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass unsere Gegend mehr hergibt.

Da Vorfreude bekanntlich die schönste ist gibt es auf Anfrage die Tour im .TCX Format aber erst 2 Tage vor der CTF . Falls dann Bedarf besteht einfach melden.

Bis bald
Christophe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (2. Mai 2009)

Kann es sein ,dass wir heute schon ein paar Trails gefahren sind? Eine wirklich geniale Ecke bei Euch.


----------



## michael.sc (2. Mai 2009)

...der Simbachtrail ("Schwarzwaldweg", der mit der abschließenden
Brücke) ist glaube ich nicht in der CTF- Strecke mit drin. Aber
die abschließenden Trails heute oben im Wald sind bei der CTF mit
dabei. 
Schade dass ich am 17. nicht mitfahren kann.


----------



## Heggebangadd (4. Mai 2009)

Bitte nicht alles verraten vorher!!!


----------



## spichboy (12. Mai 2009)

So, die CTF steht vor der Tür. Falls Intereresse an der .TCX Datei besteht, einfach fragen.

Ich hätte sie ja ins Netz gestellt aber mein Provider scheint zu streiken und kann per FTP nicht auf mein Webspace zugreifen.  Vielleicht findet sich jemand, der die Datei irgendwo hochlädt.

Danke & Viele Grüße
Christophe, der jeden Abend Petrus in sein Nachtgebet mit einschließt


----------



## adi2307 (12. Mai 2009)

Wäre vorab an den GPS Daten interresiert. Kannst sie mir ja per mail zusenden.
Im vorraus vielen Dank.
Wenn das Wetter besser wird komme ich natürlich.


----------



## Tobilas (12. Mai 2009)

@spichboy: Kein Problem, einfach zu gps-tour.info oder gpsies.com hochladen, Link hier einstellen, fertig. Suppe kochen is schwerer 
Wenn du gar  nicht klar kommst, schick ne PN
Gruß
Roland
P.S.: Da sind wir schon 2 die jeden abend für gutt-wedda beten  weil dieses Jahr bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei !!!


----------



## spichboy (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo nochmal zusammen,

das bekommt doch selbst ein Beamter hin 

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.34338.html

Viel Spaß und hoffentlich bis nächstes WE

Viele Grüße
Christophe


----------



## Heggebangadd (12. Mai 2009)

OK, überredet!

War anfangs am überlegen, ob ich die 20 KM oder die 35 KM mitfahern soll (bin "Anfänger"), hab dann die letzten Tage trainiert wie de Deiwel (Hausrunde mittlerweile ca 45 KM, komme sogar mittlerweile die Rampe vom Campingplatz zum Woll hoch ohne Pause) und hab dann überlegt, ob 35 oder 50 KM.
Nachdem ich jetzt die Beschreibung der 50 KM - Strecke gelesen habe, muss ich es einfach probieren!
Die Canyonmässige Geschichte ist nicht zufällig in Grossblie, direkt neben dem ehemaligen douane-häuschen? Die ist nämlich echt heftig!

Edit: Mit Google Earth funktioniert's bei mir nicht...


----------



## zeitweiser (13. Mai 2009)

Sieht doch Klasse aus
Ein schöner Rundkurs


----------



## michael.sc (13. Mai 2009)

Tolle Runde! 
Ich freu mich auf So! Hoffentlich passt das Wetter.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (13. Mai 2009)

Immer schön den Teller leer essen.
Das wird schon.


----------



## Dijo (13. Mai 2009)

Für Sonntag morgen und mittag ist ja trocken gemeldet


----------



## spichboy (13. Mai 2009)

> Nachdem ich jetzt die Beschreibung der 50 KM - Strecke gelesen 
> habe, muss ich es einfach probieren!

von Anfang an Kraft sparen und mit wenig Kraft fahren, dann packst du das. Das erste Drittel ist schon hart aber nicht entmutigen lassen. Danach geht es viel besser. Aber wie gesagt, am Anfang muss man schon in die Pedalen treten  Gartenarbeit kannst du dann am Nachmittag dann streichen aber es ist wirklich machbar. 
Durch die Strecken führen hast du einen Vorteil. Wenn es wirklich nicht mehr gehen sollte, kommst du relativ einfach und schnell an den Startpunkt zurück. Aber du schaffst das.


> Die Canyonmässige Geschichte ist nicht zufällig in Grossblie, direkt  neben dem ehemaligen douane-häuschen? Die ist nämlich echt heftig!

Nein aber die Strecke von der du spichst ist aber trotzdem in der Tour drinnen. Das Brett ist etwas oberhalb.

>Edit: Mit Google Earth funktioniert's bei mir nicht...

Was funktionniert nicht, was machst du, wie kann ich dir helfen? Zur Not kann man direkt in gps-tour auf die Satellitensicht wechseln.

Viele Grüße
Christophe


----------



## Heggebangadd (14. Mai 2009)

Danke fürs Mutmachen und die angebotene Hilfe!

Bei Google Earth hat mir nur ein neues Plugin gefehlt, das ich mittlerweile installiert habe. Habe mir nun den Sterckenverlauf im Groben mal angesehn.
Da gibt es einiges, was ich noch nicht kenne, obwohl ich um die Ecke wohne und ständig in der Gegend unterwegs bin!

Freue mich schon sehr auf Sonntag!!


----------



## zeitweiser (16. Mai 2009)

Das Wetter ist bestens.
Ich bin auf jeden Fall am Start
Wird mal wieder Zeit für ne richtig schöne CTF


----------



## spichboy (16. Mai 2009)

Hallo Martin,

freut mich. Kommt aber bei Zeiten. Wir haben heute die Wege markiert und hier und da war es schon etwas rutschig. Aber fahren geht problemblos.

Ich bin morgen auf einer Teilstrecke zur Kontrolle und zwar vermutlich zwischen der Verpflegungsstation in Alstingen und der am Ortsausgang von Alstingen Richtung Güdingen.  Auch wenn ich wo anders zum Einsatz kommen sollte sehen wir uns, da ich auf irgendwo auf der Strecke sein werde.

Dann sage ich mal bis morgen. Wir machen uns um 6.30 Uhr schon auf den Weg und kontrollieren alle markierungen nochmal.

Viele Grüße und bis morgen
Christophe


----------



## spichboy (17. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

zunächst hoffe ich, dass ihr alle gut heimgekommen seid. Dann möchte ich noch einen Dank aussprechen.

DANKE!

+ Danke Petrus für das schöne Wetter.

+ Danke an die über 500 MTBler und 200 Rennradler, die sich mit guter Laune auf den Weg gemacht haben.

+ Danke für das nette Publikum.

+ Danke an unseren "Coach" Jean-Jacques für die geniale Strecke.

+ Danke für den Zuspruch und den Lob für die Organisation.

+ Danke, dass es außer einem gebrochenen Finger keine Verlezte gab.

Als ausrichtender Verein hat uns der Tag Spaß gemacht. 

Anregungen und Wünsche für nächstes Jahr werden gerne entgegen genommen.

Schönen Sonntag noch und vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal vor nächstem Jahr.

Viele Grüße
Christophe


----------



## chris84 (17. Mai 2009)

trotz der doch sehr grenzwertigen Bodenbedingungen hat sich das kommen mal wieder voll gelohnt!

denn wo sonst kriegt man für 4,50 
- ein T-Shirt
- eine super Verpflegung 
und Trails ohne Ende?

Die Strecke konnte man heute eigentlich in 2 Bereiche unterteilen: Matschige Trails und trockene Trails 

und die kamen jeweils im Wechsel, nach einer Zeit lang Quälerei durch den Matsch kamen ja immer mal wieder trockene und sehr gut fahrbare Trails, die richtig Spaß gemacht haben. 

viel Nasser dürfte es aber auf gar keinen Fall sein. Das heute ist ungefähr so die Richtschnur für die Zukunft, ob Teilnehmen oder nicht. Wir futtern natürlich immer schön unsere Teller leer, denn bei ordentlich trockenem Wetter ist die Strecke sensationell!

Die Ausschilderung und die Verpflegung waren top, da gibts nix zu meckern. Super war auch dass man sich den GPS-Track vorab runterladen konnte...
Im großen und ganzen immer wieder eine tolle Veranstaltung!


----------



## zeitweiser (17. Mai 2009)

Hallo Christophe
der Dank gehört Dir und Eurem Verein für die wochenlange Vorbereitungszeit ,die Arbeit im Wald und am Rechner. 
Es macht wirklich sehr viel Spaß zu sehen mit wieviel Engagement diese geniale Veranstaltung von sovielen fließigen Helfern auf die Beine gestellt wurde. Du hast uns wirklich längst nicht zuviel versprochen.
Wir danken Euch für dieses excellente Trailfeuerwerk, das ihr heute für uns gezündet habt.
Das ist genau das was Mountainbiker wollen.
Und 500 Starter für ne CTF sind echt ne Hausnummer
Wenn man durch ist sind die Matschpassagen vergessen und die schönen Trails haben sich auf der Festplatte eingebrannt.
Wir kommen auf jeden Fall wieder.
Unn die Billa
CTF Spicheren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snowleopard (17. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

war zum ersten mal dabei und fand es trotz der matschigen passagen echt genial...gerne wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!
werde die strecke bei trockenen verhältnissen abfahren;-)sofern ich den weg finde.....

gruß moritz


----------



## Dijo (18. Mai 2009)

kann mich den Lobhymnen nur anschliessen.  

Durch den aufgeweichten Boden war die 50er Strecke konditionell schon sehr anspruchsvoll, aber die Trails satt haben jegliche Anstrengung vergessen lassen.

Werde nächstes Jahr sicher wieder am Start sein.


----------



## michael.sc (18. Mai 2009)

Super tolle Veranstaltung!
Wir hatten unterwegs eine Menge Spaß! 

Nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder!!!


----------



## Markus (MW) (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo Nachbarn, 

einen geile Strecke  habt Ihr dieses Jahr in den Wald gezimmert. 
Vielen Dank für die gute Verpflegung und den extra bestellten Sonnenschein.  

Hab auch mal ein paar Bilder hoch geladen.


----------



## Heggebangadd (18. Mai 2009)

Die Strecke war der absolute Hammer!!!

Bin morgens um punkt 7 gestartet, da waren auch die schlammigen Passagen noch recht gut befahrbar.

Allerdings fehlten auf 2 kurzen Streckenabschnitten noch die Markierungen, was erst später korrigiert wurde. 

So hatte ich noch ein bischen Orientierungsfahrt zwischendurch und Gelegenheit, meine Französichkenntnisse aufzufrischen.

Alles in allem aber eine Top Veranstaltung! Hatte selten so viel Spass auf meinem Rad.

Nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder.

Edit:
@ zeitweiser und MW: Schöne Bilder! Danke.


----------



## curve (23. Mai 2009)

Auch von mir noch ein verspätetes Lob für die CTF. Diese Strecke gehört sicherlich zu den besten in meinem Heimrevier. Besonders loben will ich die Verpflegung. Während es in Deutschland oft nur ein paar Corny-Riegel gibt, haben sich die Franzosen mal wieder nicht lumpen lassen: Orangen, Äpfel, Bananen, verschiedene Kuchen, Schokolade und ... Salami! Merci bien  
Bei den Bodenverhältnisse hab ich aber auch gefressen wie ein Mähdrescher, der Schlamm hat mir doch arg die Kräfte aus den Beinen gesaugt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

